

TSA can't identify DC - namidark
http://www.wftv.com/news/news/local/orlando-tsa-agents-getting-geography-refresher/ngfmH/

======
vajrabum
We don't pay enough to get smart, educated people into the job. All we can
hope for is basic competence and seriousness about the job.
[http://www.glassdoor.com/Salary/TSA-Transportation-
Security-...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Salary/TSA-Transportation-Security-
Administration-Salaries-E41347.htm)

